# Giant logo on the opposite side of the down tube



## Cannot (Jun 27, 2012)

I got a new frame (this frame is for 2013 Defy Composite 0) from Giant to replace my 2013 Defy Composite 1, white color. I noticed the new frame did not have the word "Giant" and the logo on the opposite side of the down tube when I got home. I searched on Youtube and saw the UK model had the word "Giant" (blue) in that area as well as my other Giant bikes. Is the logo supposed to be there? If so, why this one didn't have? 



2012 Defy 2 has a logo
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/shyang_wu/9827823985/" title="DPP_1013 by ShyangWunique, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5459/9827823985_2039ccfe3d_z.jpg" width="362" height="640" alt="DPP_1013"></a>




The new frame
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/shyang_wu/9827900283/" title="DPP_1020 by ShyangWunique, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3821/9827900283_a1eddd71d1_z.jpg" width="426" height="640" alt="DPP_1020"></a>


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

What difference does it make? I think it looks better without.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

tihsepa said:


> What difference does it make? I think it looks better without.


I agree. You can only plaster a name on there so many times before it becomes cheesy, and they passed that 2 logos ago...


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

Probably left off by mistake and hence it's used as a warranty replacement frame. I'd look on it as a plus.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Maybe only the complete bikes have Giant and the logo on the underside of the down tube. Frame sets sold only as frame sets maybe don't.


----------

